
Ask HN: Programmer's Foot - p0d
I can walk, hike and not have problems with my feet. Sitting all day programming gets my feet hot and bothered in the summer and chillblains in the winter.<p>I am overweight and had a back injury many years ago. Nothing serious but let&#x27;s say 25 years on I still need to sit down to tie my shoes.<p>So putting asides the fact I am a fat lad with possibly some nerve damage has anyone else mastered their foot care in the world of programming?
======
ukoms
Here are steps, that helped me:

1\. ensure you don't have diabetic - very often one of the consequences of
diabetics are problems with feet (so called "diabetic foot").

2\. ensure you don't have neurological problems - caused by many factors (from
side-effects of diabetics to low potasium level)

3\. ensure you don't have any cardiac/veins problems (myself being
overweighted [fat, lets call it straight] is have high blood pressure which
can silently make tremendous damage to your body - even feet)

4\. you HAVE TO take breaks from sitting! Stand up and take few steps every
hour. This will cause better blood flow in your legs.

5\. keep focus on your posture - probably most of the programmers and it
workers tend to do work in half-laying position (which itself is not so bad to
be clear), but if you correct your self once in a while and try to sit with
your back straight - this will also improve overall health of your spine and
blood circulating system.

6\. Less coffeine, more water.

7\. I personally have a condition were I constantly move my legs when sitting.
Some of my friends are telling me I lullaby a devil on my knee. Some call it
Restless Leg Syndrome. Whatever it is - my legs are for most part of the day
in motion. But, I know that not everyone have this kind of feature build in
themselves. Investigate things like under desk bikes or steppers. I even saw
one time device which looked like some kind of underdesk swing for feet - you
would place each foot on wobbly platform and through the day you would move
them in every direction.

8\. If above point is not for you (for whatever reason) search for rubber
spiky pillows. They look like round pillow, with lots of little rubber connes.
Often advertised as lower back stress relievers. Put one under the desk and
keep your feet on it through the day - it will increase blood flow.

9\. Keep your feet at comfy temperature. Some are heat-likers some are cold-
likers. Whom ever you are - adjust how you keep your feet through the day.
Either ware a comfy, fluffy socks or very thin one. Maybe slippers aren't a
bad idea.

10\. Take good care of hygene of your feet. And by that I don't only mean
washing them. Also ensure you are fungus infection free, keep them soft by
some cream of hot, salt water rinsing.

Finally - invest in the comfiest shoes You can afford. I cannot stress this
enough. Bad shoes can do long lasting discomfort for your feet.

And thats it from me :)

------
boxfoxdox
It might be lack of circulation. In past I had problems with my feet being
always sweaty for some reason.

Later down the line I started doing cold showers and also a a avoiding gluten
and dairy for periods of time ( a month of two at a time). This all seems to
have fixed the problem it seems.

------
helph67
If your diet is that of a typical coder your diet could be improved. Research
the Mediterranean Diet AND use it to extend your life span. Be aware that
consuming foods containing `resistant starch' can help improve your gut
health. I'm NOT a health professional.

------
PaulHoule
Have you checked your blood sugar? High blood sugar is murder on your feet.

~~~
a3n
Diabetic. My checkups include doctor gently poking my feet with a thin probe
to see if I can feel it, visually inspecting my feet, and reminding me to
visually inspecting my feet for damage that I might not have felt.

